# Steam: Unzensiertes Sex-Spiel erschienen - allerdings nicht überall



## Icetii (17. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Unzensiertes Sex-Spiel erschienen - allerdings nicht überall* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Steam: Unzensiertes Sex-Spiel erschienen - allerdings nicht überall*


----------



## Orzhov (17. September 2018)

Manchmal wünsche ich mir die Behörden hier würden mal ihren Kopf aus dem Arsch der 1960er Jahre ziehen.


----------



## DeathMD (17. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (17. September 2018)

Da hole ich mir den Steamkey halt über Kinguin. Wenn sie es so wollen, Pech gehabt.


----------



## Wamboland (17. September 2018)

Also mir wird das ganz normal im Steam Store mit 40% Rabatt angeboten, auch der Negligee - Mature Content als kostenloser DLC... 

Wer wirklich ein gutes Mature Content Spiel spielen möchte (wenn auch noch nicht ganz fertig) dem kann ich nur Depraved Awakening empfehlen. 

https://fap-nation.com/depraved-awakening-phillygames/

Zur Info, der DL ist legal. Das Spiel wird über freiwillige Spenden per Patreon finanziert und kann legal auf diversen Seiten heruntergeladen werden. 

Ich hoffe das einige dieser Spiele mal auf Steam erscheinen, denn das könnte den Entwicklern helfen und ihnen mehr finanzielle Unterstützung geben. Denn es gibt ein paar Spiele die tolle Geschichten erzählen.


----------



## DeathMD (17. September 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Also mir wird das ganz normal im Steam Store mit 40% Rabatt angeboten, auch der Negligee - Mature Content als kostenloser DLC...
> 
> Wer wirklich ein gutes Mature Content Spiel spielen möchte (wenn auch noch nicht ganz fertig) dem kann ich nur Depraved Awakening empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Joa... ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die ganz tolle Geschichten erzählen auf *fap*-nation. Titel wie "Harem Hotel", "Milfy City" oder "Dating my Daughter" haben bestimmt tiefgründige Dialoge zu bieten, wie bspw: "Warum liegt hier überhaupt Stroh?".


----------



## Wamboland (17. September 2018)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Joa... ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die ganz tolle Geschichten erzählen auf *fap*-nation. Titel wie "Harem Hotel", "Milfy City" oder "Dating my Daughter" haben bestimmt tiefgründige Dialoge zu bieten, wie bspw: "Warum liegt hier überhaupt Stroh?".



Dating my Daughter ist wirklich gut um ehrlich zu sein - solange man mit dem Incest Thema kein Problem hat. Das es auch im die nackten Tatsachen geht ist ja klar - ich hätte auch nen Forum posten können, wo die Devs selber aktiv sind, aber da müsste man sich anmelden, daher halt die Seite. 

Aber du kannst das Spiel ja mal spielen und schauen - ich bin mir sicher das du überrascht sein könntest. Gibt natürlich viel Mist der einfach platt ist, aber eben auch ein paar richtig gute Titel - z.b. auch Good Girl gone bad. Da hat man echt viele Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten die den Verlauf der Geschichte beeinflussen - da würde Telltale neidisch werden und nicht verstehen wie sowas geht  ^^

Harem Hotel ist eher simpel und nix besonderes, Milfy City ist aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Sanador (17. September 2018)

Wie albern!
Ich hab mal das dortige Steam-Forum durchforstet und man kann das Spiel/Novelle ohne Probleme auf anderen offiziellen Vertriebsseiten kaufen.
Aber gut, die große Ankündigen von unzensierten Erotik-Spielen auf Steam kann man als Deutscher wohl wieder abhaken.
Fassen wir mal zusammen, in Deutschland hat man keinen Zugriff auf zu brutale Spiele, überzogene Anime-Spiele, Spiele mit diesem Jainismus-Symbol und erotische Visual Novels.


----------



## DeathMD (17. September 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Aber du kannst das Spiel ja mal spielen und schauen - ich bin mir sicher das du überrascht sein könntest.



Ja ich werde mir "Depraved Awakening" mal ansehen, obwohl ich noch immer glaube, dass es sich nur um einen gameifizierten Porno handelt.  Ich lasse mich aber mal überraschen. Du scheinst ja schon die ganze Palette durch zu haben?...


----------



## Straycatsfan (18. September 2018)

Sanador schrieb:


> Wie albern!
> Ich hab mal das dortige Steam-Forum durchforstet und man kann das Spiel/Novelle ohne Probleme auf anderen offiziellen Vertriebsseiten kaufen.
> Aber gut, die große Ankündigen von unzensierten Erotik-Spielen auf Steam kann man als Deutscher wohl wieder abhaken.
> Fassen wir mal zusammen, in Deutschland hat man keinen Zugriff auf zu brutale Spiele, überzogene Anime-Spiele, Spiele mit diesem Jainismus-Symbol und erotische Visual Novels.



jopp, aber du hast in Deutschland bald als einziger Europäer Zugriff auf Lootboxen wenn ich mir so manch andere News durchlese)


----------



## Wutruus (18. September 2018)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich jetzt lachen oder weinen soll.

Um den Titel Negligee: Love Stories ist es mir persönlich nicht besonders schade, aber es werden wohl künftig durchaus ein paar interessante Titel in dieser unzensierten Kategorie erscheinen - und damit für Deutschland wegfallen.

Vielleicht aber auch nicht. Die Zeit wird es zeigen.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls sehr, dass Steam eine vernünftige Altersüberprüfung in irgendeiner Form einführt, wenn es "wirklich" nur daran scheitert.  Tatsächlich empfinde ich diesen sogenannten Schritt nach vorne eher als Rückschritt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. September 2018)

Echt traurig, da hat man sich schon gefreut, dass Spiele demnächst vielleicht unzensiert auf Steam erscheinen können und dann wird das sogar komplett in Deutschland gesperrt.


----------



## Straycatsfan (7. Oktober 2018)

https://www.indiegala.com/dharker-studio-3-steam-bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2018)

Straycatsfan schrieb:


> https://www.indiegala.com/dharker-studio-3-steam-bundle



Das ist aber ein anderes Negligee Spiel. Das vorherige, oder?


----------



## RichardLancelot (8. Oktober 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein anderes Negligee Spiel. Das vorherige, oder?


Nein, das ist das...


----------



## Straycatsfan (8. Oktober 2018)

das Bundle gubt es dank group buys für 2,80us$


mit den anderen Spielen

ich empfehle da gerne mal die "Kleinanzeigen" mit Bewertungssystem:

https://www.cheapassgamer.com/topic...post-every-three-days/page-1715#entry14063103

aktuell hat der Nutzer vom letzten post noch eins

achso, dank der Paypal fees seit Mai muss man evtl. fragen ob man als Dienstleistung bezahlen kann und dann sind es so 50 cent fees statt 1,99 family friends


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Oktober 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein anderes Negligee Spiel. Das vorherige, oder?



Korrekt. Sollte man an dem nicht vorhandenen Untertitel und der von Dt. zugänglichen Steamproduktseite erkennen.


----------



## Straycatsfan (8. Oktober 2018)

so ein Käse

das über den D store zugängliche ist genau das selbe, es gibt nur das eine

lediglich über d nicht zugänglich ist dann der mature content, kann man ja ausm urlaub dann nachbuchen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Oktober 2018)

Äh, gut wenn du meinst...

Selbst der Entwickler sieht das anders.
https://steamcommunity.com/app/432100/discussions/0/1741094390461085938/

Negligee was bei Indigala angeboten wird, ist das eine und Negligee Love Stories (worauf sich auch dieser Artikel bezieht) ist ein eigenständiges Spiel. Was eben unzensiert erschien.
Dass man Negligee (ohne Love Stories) auch unzensiert erleben kann bestreitet ja keiner, geht bei vielen anderen Visual  Novels auf Steam genauso über Uncut Patches, die von den Entwicklern bereitgestellt werden. 
Dennoch sind das (Negligee und Negligee Love Stories) zwei verschiedene Spiele.


----------



## Straycatsfan (9. Oktober 2018)

jo dann sollten die schlampigen Redakteure hier einfach mal das Bild vom "neuen" Negligee (love storeis" für ihren Artikel nehmen hm


----------

